# What insurance would you recommend (if any)?



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I recently picked up a 14 foot pull type bush hog for mowing my pasture and other areas around my farm. It's way bigger than what I really need, but the price was right. Anyway, I was wondering about getting into doing custom mowing (bush hogging, not hay) and wanted to get your folks opinion on what type of insurance I should get (if any) if I do get into doing custom work for people. I already have run the numbers on fuel, labor, etc. but wasn't sure about the insurance.

I'm not too worried about for this summer since I will only be doing work for farmers that I have known and worked with for years, but in the future, that may not be the case.

Thanks in advance,

Josh in WNY


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Josh, You may want to talk to your current farm insurer and get his take on your ideas. You may already be covered. If not, he may be able to add a rider on your current package. Mike


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Josh , I carry a a insurance admendment off my farm/ranch insurance, it is just for my custom work. unsure of what it cost alone ? but I carry 1.5 millon liabilty insurance just for custom work. Some of the big feedyards we do custom work require me to have such insurance in force before my equipment can do the work. It is no big deal to get it added to my farm/ranch insurance. My carrier is state farm , they even issue the certificate of insurance for me. This even covers me with my combines when I am harvesting for others.For me it is peace of mind to have it. You never know when disaster might happen. Jeff


----------

